# The Rocket has landed!



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

My new (as of last Friday) Rocket R58, and assorted other paraphernalia, next to the trusty Mignon. A familiar story - "Why do you need to upgrade, you only got the previous one six months ago..."

Well, upgradeitis struck, and I couldn't be happier with this beauty. Working from home has become even sweeter.

View attachment 9475


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice one. That's a good looking machine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lovely machine - need to be thinking of upgrading the grinder.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Lovely machine - need to be thinking of upgrading the grinder.


Ha, I can see that going down well! I might have to leave that till next year... or next marriage!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovely machine. I considered one when I bought my expobar. The rocket just wasn't quite right for me, but aesthetically it's a gorgeous machine.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Time for some lovely coffees .


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice too. Enjoy the learning curve!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool looking machine, enjoy.


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

If I worked from home then I would be drinking far too much coffee (granted I probably only drink a fraction of what some on here do anyway) so I'm guessing you will be buzzing most of the day, pushing new frontiers with your work whilst vacuum cleaning the house and dusting all at the same time. or did I just go off on a tangent? Nice machine, if your anything like me you won't be able to stop playing with it even when nobody actually wants another coffee


----------

